# What is phenibut?



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

Phenibut. I have heard that this can help with anxiety when combined with other herbs, but i dont even know what it is. Does anyone know where to get it?


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=1042

You don't need to combine it with anything, it works great by itself. You can only take it a couple times a week, or when needed. If you take it day after day, it stops working and you have to take a break to rebuild your tolerance. You can find out more about it by just doing an online search. I can't tell you if it is safe in the long run, but it does work. If you decide to order it and take it, it takes 2-3 hours to kick in, so don't think that it isn't working if you don't feel anything right away.


----------



## mgb_apparitions (Feb 26, 2005)

I tried it and didn't notice any effect.


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.goendurance.com/i64_Phenibut.html The best info site that a quick google search turned up. Also there are several threads relating to Phenibut and how people react to it.

here is a good thread.
and another.


----------

